# NSW AKFF Annual 'Convention'



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Seems to me that it would be a good idea to start arranging a get together of AKFF fishos for somewhere in NSW, perhaps early next year (Feb/March).

Hopefully this will allow enough interested parties to get organised, arrange leave passes or get some holiday time arranged in readiness for an AKFF weekend / 3 dayer.

I thought that arranging a bit of a get together may be a good way of meeting other members, and having a bit of friendly fishing over the space of a few days. Call it the AKFF Convention if you need to!

Now, all we need is suggestions for location and we can then start to work out the details. I guess somewhere with reasonable accomodation (camping/caravan park/cabins) close to a launch spot, with good access to a variety of fishing (estuary and offshore) would be ideal.

Within a few hours drive north or south of Sydney I guess would be best to enable the majority of NSW AKFF'ers to attend.

Anyway, if you're keen, put your name down as a possible and let us know your thoughts on location etc...


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRIt0IMAADXfgAASYOcAAJxwGAA/79/gMAEmpQap+iAImGgpvVBkNlPKGGhkyBkYgxMmhpgap+QSaE9SeapkekaBoAbLFiFkRWvj9Lj7/BCevlVV3lnTDDd0551gp+jGRgQxdiO070WHGE8GWsHN10Ue3gsO1qJlOFBV92kASSCYIyBGO2j9haRMoQcBsvPiPlvVnEi4OJFxRTS4iTKEOlvHdcFO2K8myBedG790f2jOXPf1xCOIeMxmsA24YLSSRzIH46GsDZFv0UE6mI1G6HHauV7Zc691tNnkbp3aLyK74ihYgonCgastaJAkwt2BtEaEvVr2u5W/TLR4pjQ5XjVKqzqQj1TPO0jXUPaxARMOCYLm5nk+hxRsaUVJskv7IX4RWhfECWQccBSOhHYhulmWaIrmyws0QUpZ+Rkf4u5IpwoSAkW6EGA=


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Top idea Davey G

I would love to come to something like this, and for what it's worth, I love a good camp too. If I could suggest Mourya as a good destination, some of you might be aware of the "airport" which is a large campsite (toilet only) and it's right on the water (beach/estuary) with some great fishing spots, even Bass if your keen for a big paddle. It's south of Batesmans bay (about 30 mins) so not sure where the rest of the yakkers will come from or want to go to.........I am also keen to try other spots though as it might be a bit too far south for some NSW'ers.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQe2/DIAADdfgAASQGXuELQDXAA/79+gMAEUaoaJoTTNU9EzJTeoQDamajag1TTajagAAAAAASqn+ijJqDT1GgZAAA0IAZYSKeSQXRL7pbiVgkEGTCUEbHBK+0M1CJaYxmH4L2k8Jfclyfs2qmYFmlIg5cQhyEJW5WUBl96ENDEbIdg2WzKHqeOu2j9X9zGG9dZucZxYOgMjO23Vt4xg/LjLt4F1fHffyvnm3LmZcKKrMiTd9HQIe9VaGlY3Dky5X2zfFbQDk6bIZpTcyxuHmFbujcxEexoCChcNHijRjHPjEsKYD0rC5Opz0jMUcKpnkSGcQZwg6gFJDAJ4s1aQyVSwqqN7A0kLHIeUqUJKAaNLzDYPg/fPp7OCmVyxAwSk2/4u5IpwoSAPbfhk


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

This is a great idea Dave. How about the Patonga camping grounds about an hour 20 north from Sydney? Right on the beach with estuary fishing meters away also. The Bay is protected somewhat from crappy weather and it opens up all sorts of options fishing wise. For those that don't know Patonga is a small fishing village about 10 minutes drive from pearl Beach..another fishing option. Council run camp ground which is also safe for the kids.

Anyway I'm in.

JT


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Great idea Dave.
From memory the area around Jervis Bay (Hyams Beach, Culburra, Callala Beach etc.) have been declared marine sanctuaries. Bit of a pain, really. Went on the weekend up to Smiths Lake, near Forster. Great fishing in the lake and beach on the other side of the sand dunes.
Whatever location, I am sure it will be great.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Sounds like a great idea, I have been to smiths lake quite often and it is a great area, smiths lake at the camp ground with cabins and very safe swimming for the kids, lake wallis and myle lakes only a stones through away plus it has it's own golf course :twisted: .
Batemans bay is a great area to, my artar( sepllnig skucs :? ) photo is off the beach thier, snapper island is only a short paddle of the beach with some good spots north and south of there. Fished a reef on a charter boat not far off moololongo (spelling sucks again) about 20 mins drive north of batemans with great success about five hundred metres off the beach
.
Patonga's great too, ettalong over the hill has good launch site too with a huge variety of fishing on offer (lion island if you like sharks) pearl beach at night for jewies, patonga creek goes up a fair way and haven't explored it yet but a lot of flatties being taken in thier. Flint and steel point on the other side of the river ( but in a runout with a nor-easter this would have to be the worst stretch of deep water on the NSW coast, I have seen 3m waves thier with only a 4-5 meter interval, not quite breaking but almost.) 
Were ever you decide sounds great.
Cheers Dave


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

on first thoughts I also considered central coast, up as far as port stephens, or down the coast as far as narooma. I'm camping this weekend at Jervis Bay and then at Lake Conjola the following weekend so I'll have a better idea of those two options in a few weeks.

In the meantime, keep the ideas coming...


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Sounds great guys 

All i can suggest is the location include a river/lake situation giving members and the partners / family a place to toss a line and enjoy, taking that into consideration thats pretty much most of the S.E coast of N.S.W 8)

The girlfriend would be keen for 2 days, i think :?


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Awesome idea guys. Have you considered the mid north coast such as the South West Rocks area. Awesome fishing for everything from bass at Kempsey, to huge jews and flatchaps in the estuaries to mackerel, cobes and marlin within a km off shore around the Trail Bay and Hathead region. It is without a doubt my favourite location in NSw and one that has been a constant performer for me in the last 20 years or so I have fished it. With the Bulladella (spelling) bypass it would only be 4 or so hours north of Sydney.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Sounds like a great idea. Anywhere over that way is a long drive from SA; however, there may be a couple of us who could car/yak pool over. Shall watch with interest


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Scott is totally right!

In February, South West Rocks is as good as NSW gets and has all the yak options and top camping.

5 hours from Sydney, 7 hours from Brisbane


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm in. Have yak will travel (but bias to the sth coast)

Will keep watching as timing /destination firms up.

Cheers

Jeffo


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I'd be up for it, maybe I would have had at least 1 go in the yak by then!

I also have been to Smiths lake a couple of times and I agree that's pretty good for Bream & Flatties. I reckon there's more poddy mullet in that lake than most of the rest of the state, and the Lizards seem to like them the last time we went.

But I'd go somepalce new too, north or south.


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

Top idea Dave.
If we could have it somewhere near Batemans Bay I would be in.
It would be great to meet all you guys.
Not too many kayak fishos to head out with on the far south coast.


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

SWR sounds great  

have fished land based in Fingal Bay/Boat Harbour area with great results  
4 kg salmon :shock: 
82cm Kingie  
80cm tailor  
not to mention 8kg snappers out wide  

either way sound great :!:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Will do my best to join in.

Might have to wait and see what happens with the Marine Park before committing to Port Stephens. SWR sounds good.

Another idea is to return to Forster - Charlotte Head offers a real chance at big pelagics if the weather is good, otherwise the lake has been good to some of us. There are big jews around the breakwalls too.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Great. sounds like plenty are keen and hopefully if we start arranging now a good number of us (and interstate akffs as well) might be able to make it. i'll start a poll in another thread to see what the majority prefer.

if we can narrow down a location then plans can start to be put in place


----------

